# 8'2 Bball player



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

This doesnt really fit in this forum but ill put it here cuz theres intrenational ball thread. Well anyway, I just remembered reading a few years ago in a book there was 8'2 basketball player who played 4 an African NT, (I think its Lybia) and I tihnk he palyed in the 80's. I'm just wondering if any1 knows anything about him.


----------



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

I guess you're talking about Suleiman Ali Nashnush (tallest basketball player ever, 1962 Libya) 8'0-1/2", 2.45m.


----------



## Reznor (Jan 17, 2003)

There was a turkish kid that G.saray tried to work on so maybe something will come out of him. His name is Sultan Kosen and he's 242 cm and still can't stand str8...(so he's basically taller) but nothing came out of him, so...


----------

